# Optimus Prime vs Megatron (Lets end this)



## Glued (Apr 20, 2010)

Its time we finished this.

All versions of Optimus vs All versions of Megatron

Includes Beast Wars: Optimus Primal and Megatron.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 20, 2010)

Well the Optimus Primes would likely work together while the Megatons would probably betray each other because they each would want all the power to themselves, so team Optimus Prime would probably win.


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Apr 20, 2010)

Not when they are all bloodlusted. Also they all have a common enemy so they probably wouldn't betray each other until defeating OP. All the Megatrons I have seen so far have stronger attacks and if it wouldn't be for PIS the decepticos should have stomped the autobots.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Apr 20, 2010)

yeeeeeeeeesss...! 
I'd give it to Primes actually, as Mike pointed out.


----------



## Fang (Apr 20, 2010)

Does Megatron side also get Galvatron


----------



## Robert Haydn (Apr 20, 2010)

When you say Megatron does that include Galvatron?

I don't remember a lot of the Transformers outside of the Unicron Trilogy but I know for a face that Cybertron/Galaxy Force Galvatron walks all over Optimus in a fair 1 on 1 fight.


----------



## Fang (Apr 20, 2010)

Armada Galvatron was sick


----------



## Glued (Apr 20, 2010)

TWF said:


> Does Megatron side also get Galvatron



yes they do, all incarnartions


----------



## Glued (Apr 20, 2010)

hadomaru said:


> yeeeeeeeeesss...!
> I'd give it to Primes actually, as Mike pointed out.


----------



## Shirō Kazami (Apr 20, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Well the Optimus Primes would likely work together while the Megatons would probably betray each other because they each would want all the power to themselves, so team Optimus Prime would probably win.



G1 Galvatron was more than willing to team up with a clone of himself (Megatron) in Time Wars. 

And would Megatron ever pass up a chance to kill Prime because of his ego?


----------



## Art of Run (Apr 20, 2010)

All of them die other than G1 and then they fly off into space to fight a never ending battle.

That's the good end.


----------



## Fang (Apr 20, 2010)

Then Starscream kicks him in the nuts


----------



## Art of Run (Apr 20, 2010)

in b4 Bayformers balls


----------



## Fang (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## Art of Run (Apr 20, 2010)

That aswell.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 20, 2010)

that's a big ball


----------



## Fang (Apr 20, 2010)

Traumatic memories of childhood dodge ball for Starscream


----------



## Diskyr (Apr 20, 2010)

Optimus höchste Vollkommenheit. Unabhängig davon PIS oder DIESSEITS, hat Optimus höchste Vollkommenheit mehrmals vom Besiegen von Megatron in vielen ihrer Kämpfe gezeigt.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 20, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Its time we finished this.
> 
> *All versions of Optimus* vs All versions of Megatron
> 
> Includes Beast Wars: *Optimus Primal* and Megatron.



*GOOD FUCKING HECK, IT'D BE THE ULTIMATE FORCE OF GOOD*.

And I shudder to think. . . if The Touch plays. . .


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 21, 2010)

Doesn't that mean the Megatrons and Galvatrons outnumber the Optimus Primes?

Galaxy Force Galvatron with the spark of Primus probly wins this for the Megs.

There is also Beast Machine's Giant Megatron head of doom and giant Energon Galvatron.


----------



## Knight (Apr 21, 2010)

Optimus prime


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 21, 2010)

TouchX 1 million activates and Team Optimus wins 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSCQXGbQOsM[/YOUTUBE]

But seriously was'nt Optimus equal to Unicron in the comics?


----------



## Glued (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know, but I do know him and Unicron fought at the end of energon.

Also, what about the Shattered Glass Universe.

Optimus Prime was evil

Megatron was good.

I know, it makes no sense


----------

